# My little girl's smile



## Ziegen (Sep 22, 2014)

10 pounds of love. My 3.5 month old ND girl, Pico:


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

LOL She has a BIG smile!!


----------



## ariella42 (May 22, 2014)

I love smiley goats! She's a total cutie :lovey:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

So adorable


----------



## CritterCarnival (Sep 18, 2013)

Oh my...cuteness overload!!


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Aww , that smile makes for overload cuteness.


----------



## billiejw89 (May 7, 2014)

aww so sweet. I love her name.


----------



## Ziegen (Sep 22, 2014)

Thanks! Her sister (who is slightly larger) is named Nano


----------

